# Advice for a first time dog owner



## Oscarthomas (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello all I am new to this site. I collect my 8 week pup Oscar this Sat and am full of excitment and also a little apprehensive about what to expect. I have never owned a dog before so this will be a new experience for me and the pup! I am trying to read as much as I can about caring for the dog, training etc but there is so much to take in! I have also registered him with vet and have an appointment for his first vaccinations a few days after he comes home. If you could only give once piece of advice for looking after the pup /helping him to settle in what would it be? Thanks


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I have 2 pieces of advice: the first is to use this site! You can search for almost anything you may have a question about. The people on here are extremely knowledgeable. The second it is to bring a blanket or towel (or 2) to rub against mama. The puppy will be comforted by her scent when he's in a new and strange environment. Oh, and one more piece of advice....enjoy him!


----------



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

Be prepared to have your patience tried puppies are unpredictable if at first something doesn't succeed try again such as potty training be consistent and above all love your new puppy . Remember there are so many great mommy and daddies on this forum that can help you out their advice has been a lifesaver for me at times . Welcome


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

If you can survive the puppy teething stage, you can survive anything!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How exciting for you!!!! Hopefully you will be like the rest of us here and be forever heart locked to this golden breed!
Please post pics of your baby and keep us updated!

There are answers to about every question you could have. Check out the stickies in the puppy section!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Get extra sleep NOW. Kidding.
Get a crate and use it.


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Get extra sleep NOW. NOT KIDDING! ... We found the first month especially exhausting. First, we were new at it. Second, we were extremely vigilant. And those are such important weeks to focus on getting the pup house-broken. In hindsight, it paid off. However, it was in the depths of the exhaustion and frustration that I discovered the forum. You are already several steps further than we were in terms of finding a wonderful support group... so that you know when your puppy zooms around at night with energy you could only dream of, that you're not alone. And when your puppy lunges at you with those sharp teeth and the wild look in its eyes, you're not alone. And when a friend or professional gives you advice that confuses you that you always have a lot of experienced dog owners who will give you immediate feedback.

We can't wait to see your new addition!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Crate Train!!!! Best thing ever to protect your puppy, your home and your sanity!!!!
Good luck and post lots of pictures!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

My advice:
The puppy WILL bite and it will get worse before it gets better. So don't worry, it's completely normal!
Enjoy every minute because they don't stay a puppy for very long.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

GoPack is so right in stating "support group". Before I knew of this site, I was e-mailing relatives and friends of there's with the subject line being "therapy 101" I've learned so much from this site and keep learning. It is however, addictive. And remeber they grow unbelievably fast, so any hardship you're facing will be short-lived (hopefully).


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Hubby just had another suggestion and I agree (for a change...ahem). Try to take vacation the first week for the settling in period, etc.


----------



## Brady's_Pop (Mar 22, 2010)

Get a crate and put him in it whenever you can't monitor him. The biting stage is scary at first and something I was not expecting but I found through this site that it is completely normal. The first few weeks are exhausting but you get used to it and it becomes the norm. It was blessing in disguise for us! Stock up on patience. Boy those puppies know how to test your patience!


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

JOY’S TEN TIPS FOR PUPPY HOOD PARENTS
You need lots of patience and persistence to deal with us.
We may put you through one year of hell for a life time of Love.
We are not the perfect dog you see others have walking down the street. Those people had that dog for years. Please don’t compare me to them.
If we steal something, it’s not our fault, YOU Left where I could get it.
Give me simple commands and I Will obey them cause I want to. My Vocabulary will increase.
Give me lots of time outside WITH you, otherwise I might get bored and eat something of yours you like.
Develop a backup plan when you need a rest. Somebody in the area would love to have me for the day, even if you have to pay them a little…I’m worth it.
Please take me to school while I am young. It’s as much for you as it is for me.
Let me meet all your friends they will love me, and I will learn not to jump on them eventually.
Don’t feel guilty telling me to get in the Crate. I actually sleep better and feel safe there. Isn’t it where I run when I steal something from you anyway?


----------



## Rocket17 (Jul 22, 2017)

Please let me know there is a light at the end of the tunnel! We've had our labradoodle puppy for about 6 weeks now and he still has accidents inside. We go through a few good days then have one with lots of set backs. He doesn't go towards the door to let us know. We pick up on his circling signals but sometimes we miss it. Feeling a bit discouraged


----------

